# Mit "Stinkbomben" auf Karpfen?



## Forelle74 (22. Februar 2019)

Hallo
Hat von euch schon mal jemand mit solchen Mitteln wie dem " Bierschiss" auf Karpfen gefischt.

https://shop.successful-baits.de/Carp-Shake-Bierschiss


Irgendwie würgts mich schon bei dem Gedanken, weil da Buttersäure mit drin ist.

Soll ja ein echter Bringer sein.

Oder ist dann mein  Angelplatz für Tage Fischfrei?
Grüße Michi


----------



## Kochtopf (22. Februar 2019)

Ich denke das funktioniert, buttersäure ist ja bewährt; aber für den Preis würde ich mir eine Kiste obergärig, naturtrüb holen und das ganze selber produzieren.
Kölsch und Alt dürften sehr geeignet sein


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2019)

Dazu kann ich nur den guten Sten zitieren:



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Crapchub bzw. crapping for cyprinids,
> 
> machen eigentlich die Meisten so, wenn auch hinter vorgehaltener Hand. In England (Stuhl)gang und gäbe.
> 
> Ich beispielsweise hatte mir letztes Jahr 'ne Amöbenruhr aus'm Ausland mitgebracht, daß war die beste Zeit, die ich je hatte....


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mit den Murmeln davon gefischt,lief prima.
Da der Laden hier eh die Ecke rum ist kennt man sich.


----------



## Andal (22. Februar 2019)

Ich war hier mal mit einem angeln, der hatte seine Dendros mit Buttersäure geimpft. Das roch in der Tat, wie in den Wald gekackt. Gefangen hat er aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2019)

Vergammelte Maden, also schon im Verwesungsstatium aber noch halbwegs fest, sind ein super Karpfenköder.
Der Ammoniakgeruch ist wirklich irre, den kriegst du über Stunden aus der Nase nicht raus und das Reifen der Köder im Haus oder auch im Garten bringt die Familie und Nachbarschaft näher beisammen.


----------



## Forelle74 (23. Februar 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Vergammelte Maden, also schon im Verwesungsstatium aber noch halbwegs fest, sind ein super Karpfenköder.
> Der Ammoniakgeruch ist wirklich irre, den kriegst du über Stunden aus der Nase nicht raus und das Reifen der Köder im Haus oder auch im Garten bringt die Familie und Nachbarschaft näher beisammen.



Ich hab mal eingelegten und geöffneten Hanf vergessen.
Erst als sich der Blechdeckel vom Schraubglas gewölbt hat hab ichs bemerkt.
Der Geruch beim ausleeren war ekelhaft.
So kann ich mir deine Maden vorstellen .
Das bekommt man lang nicht aus der Nase.
Vergorener Mais klappt ja auch bei vielen gut.
Irgendwie hab ich mich an so stinkiges Zeug nie rangetraut.


----------



## kati48268 (23. Februar 2019)

Verwesungsgeruch ist echt Hardcore.
Mir sind vor Kurzem Mehlwürmer im Kühlschrank verreckt, hatt die ganz vergessen.
Passend zu dem Wochenende auch nicht daheim, Montag morgens dann so ein leichter 'Smell' in der Küche, aber ich musste ja fix zur Arbeit, als ich dann abends den Schrank aufmachte... 

Aber es gibt schlimmeres;
Artikel dazu ist nahezu fertig, kommt bald.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Februar 2019)

Man stelle einfach mal die Wurmdose für ne Nacht anne Heizung, die nen Tag später eigentlich zum Aalangeln gedacht waren.
Ist mir als Jugendlicher mal passiert, die Würmer rochen bestialisch, zerfielen quasi von alleine.
Gefangen haben wir damit dennoch Aale und auch gar nicht schlecht.

Ob es an den Würmern selber oder an der Situation lag (ü30 Grad im Schatten, tagsüber hatten wir in gut 2h jeder 4 Aale) kann ich allerdings heut schlecht sagen.
Mit stinkigen zerfallenen Würmern hab ich jedenfalls nie wieder geangelt.


----------



## phirania (23. Februar 2019)

Wer gerne Alleine angeln geht...
Der sollte beruhigt mit dem Stinkestoff angeln gehen.


----------



## Andal (23. Februar 2019)

Aber es ist sicher und wird sicher bleiben. Die Versuche, die eigene Fehlbarkeit beim Fischfang durch absonderliche Säfte, Tinkturen und Mischungen zu kompensieren werden niemals enden. Oder deutlich direkter formuliert, es wird nie enden, Leute zu finden, die auf solche Produkte ansprechen, die sie kaufen und damit vorerst den Plan vollenden.


----------



## Petri (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
von stinkereien halte ich gar nichts. wenn man etwas als stinkend wahrnimmt, ist das normalerweise ein hinweiß auf ungenießbarkeit;-) warum was ins wasser werfen, was man selber nicht als genießbar bewerten würde? 

und weil es ja leider einfach nicht begriffen wird: nicht der geruch ist entscheidend, sondern der geschmack. Wasserlösliche stoffe, die dem fisch etwas fressbares anzeigen. darauf kommt es an. Ein Köder mit löslichen, unverdorbenen Signalstoffen muss nicht stark riechen oder stinken...

Grüße


----------



## punkarpfen (2. Mai 2019)

Hi, Gestank ist nicht zwingend ein Qualitätskriterium, aber bestimmte Attraktoren entstehen erst durch Reifung, bzw. Fermentation. Bei Partikeködern wie Mais oder Tigernüssen ist das stark ausgeprägt. Was für Menschen ecklig riecht, kann für Tiere wie Karpfen sehr fressstimulierend sein. Es gibt auch für uns Menschen Nahrungsmittel, die lecker sind, obwohl sie riechen wie "tote Oma untenrum".


----------



## Minimax (2. Mai 2019)

Im Grunde sind wir die reinsten Aussenverdauer. Fleisch muss erstmal gut abhängen und in Lyse übergehen, oder wir mumifizierens gleich, durch praktisch alles was mit Milch zu tun hat lassen wir Bakterien durchpupsen oder fügen gleich Verdauungsfermente hinzu, nicht zu vergessen Milben, unserem Getreide mischen wir Pilze und Bakterien bei damit lecker Brot oder Bier draus wird, Traubensaft lassen wir verfaulen damit er schön knallt, und so richtig leckerer Matjes muss auch erstmal in Fässern vor sich hinblubbern. Oder Fisch am besten gleich vergraben. Die besten Kaffeebohnen sind durch nen Halbaffendarm gewandert. Und für so ne richtig gute Maniok Kava muss erstmal der halbe Stamm reinspucken. Die Liste liesse sich beliebig fortsetzen. Erstaunlich, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt.


----------



## Petri (4. Mai 2019)

Moin
@Minimax ne menge gute argumente hast natürlich recht, ne menge was man so ißt wirkt nicht unbedingt appetitlich und schmeckt trotzdem. jemand der spuckekava trinkt würde aber vielleicht auch nen rum cola bevorzugen, wenn er geld hätte oder es nen supermarkt in der nähe gäbe;-)

ich verstehe nur einfach nicht, warum viele bei karpfenködern unbedingt stinkbomben wollen, wenn relativ geruchsneutrale oder auch gutriechende köder genauso fängig sind. bei fischmehl/fischprotein würde ich noch nicht von nem stinker reden, es ist aber definitiv fängig. bierhefe ist ne geruchlich harmlose substanz, süßstoffe, scopex und vieles mehr. es ist schlicht nicht nötig mit was "ekligen" zu angeln.. klar, kann man machen.. aber bringt auch nicht mehr fisch..

Grüße


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2019)

Petri schrieb:


> Moin
> @Minimax ne menge gute argumente hast natürlich recht, ne menge was man so ist wirkt nicht unbedingt appetitlich und schmeckt trotzdem. jemand der spuckekava trinkt würde aber vielleicht auch nen rum cola bevorzugen, wenn er geld hätte oder es nen supermarkt in der nähe gäbe;-)
> 
> ich verstehe nur einfach nicht, warum viele bei karpfenködern unbedingt stinkbomben wollen, wenn relativ geruchsneutrale oder auch gutriechende köder genauso fängig sind. bei fischmehl/fischprotein würde ich noch nicht von nem stinker reden, es ist aber definitiv fängig. bierhefe ist ne geruchlich harmlose substanz, süßstoffe, scopex und vieles mehr. es ist schlicht nicht nötig mit was "ekligen" zu angeln.. klar, kann man machen.. aber bringt auch nicht mehr fisch..
> ...


Aberglaube versetzt berge, man muss der eigenen Taktik vertrauen... der Spinnfischer schwört auf seinen Kunstköder, der Döbelangler vergewaltigt Tulip und hütet seine Brotsorte eifersüchtig, der Karpfenangler schwört auf Partikel (oder stinkeköder oder Pellets oder Boilies...)

Der Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Petri schrieb:


> Moin
> @Minimax ne menge gute argumente hast natürlich recht, ne menge was man so ist wirkt nicht unbedingt appetitlich und schmeckt trotzdem. jemand der spuckekava trinkt würde aber vielleicht auch nen rum cola bevorzugen, wenn er geld hätte oder es nen supermarkt in der nähe gäbe;-)
> 
> ich verstehe nur einfach nicht, warum viele bei karpfenködern unbedingt stinkbomben wollen, wenn relativ geruchsneutrale oder auch gutriechende köder genauso fängig sind. bei fischmehl/fischprotein würde ich noch nicht von nem stinker reden, es ist aber definitiv fängig. bierhefe ist ne geruchlich harmlose substanz, süßstoffe, scopex und vieles mehr. es ist schlicht nicht nötig mit was "ekligen" zu angeln.. klar, kann man machen.. aber bringt auch nicht mehr fisch..
> ...


Hmmmmm..... buttersäure funktioniert nunmal auf karpfen sehr gut. Ist eben ein stoffwechselprodukt von muscheln zuckies etc. . Die dosis macht hier das gift und wer meint viel hilft viel erreicht schnell das Gegenteil.Würmer impfen etc ist natürlich völliger schmarrn ebenso wie boilies etc damit pur versauen. Man sagt pro kg odet Liter ein bis maximal drei tropfen aaus der pipette und dass funzt dann schon ziemlich gut.....und dann ists auch auszuhalten,kaum noch wahrnehmbar ausser man hält den Rüssel dran.hatte von selfmades welche mit buttersäure jetzt mach ich zwar selber, soluble kugeln weil ich am Fluss nicht auf kugeln setze ,die erst nach Stunden arbeiten .....Aber bittersäure ist in meinen fisch/leber/robin red drin und das macht definitiv einen Unterschied,subjektiv.....das beliebte skopex z.b. basiert auf buttersäure,zumindest das urskopex und auch wenns mittlerweile welche ohne gibt dass original mit übertrifft alle in fängigkeit ....allerdings nicht im übermaß und mit spritzen injezierenam Besten kombiniert mit musle glm oder anderem dessen stoffwechselprodukt als Bestandteil buttersäure hat, betain setzt man dazu in der Kombination ein.und dass ist belegt
Wer sowas macht(pur injizieren) hat sich damit wohl nicht ausreichend auseinander gesetzt,oder angelt lieber allein....zum Beispiel um Leute vom Hotspot zu vertreiben bestimmt eine Waffe.....bierschiss soll nicht schlecht sein,succesful verkauft eigentlich kein schissrechtschreibfehler bitte behalten,bin nicht in der Schule hier
https://www.karpfen-spezial.de/print.php?threadid=83803&page=2&sid=e6c8080d783b549757e02cfba4539ab4


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Diverse andere Aromen wie ananas,erdbeer....viele denken fruchtig läuft, es ist aber oft schlicht und einfach veresterte buttersäure.ananas bittersäure mit Alkohol erdbeer....müsste ich nachschauen.... buttersäure fängt nicht allein für sich,aber besser,richtig benutzt.


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Dmpt ist im Bereich lockstoff auch noch einer der definitiv funktioniert und wer buttersäure injezieren möchte, sollte sich eine wasser,öl emulsion herstellen, 1-3 tropfen auf den liter. Dazu 0,3 liter fischöl mit Wasser und 2 gramm sojalecitin wie eine selbstgemachte majo emulgieren,wers dicker möchte noch Wasser mit glukose ersetzen,0,3 liter Wasser abwärts wird das ganze auch noch pva freundlicher,im Kühlschrank haltbar 2 Monate.....das Wasser dann noch sättigen mit Salz ab einer Konzentration von 0,2 liter absolut pva neutral zum Beispiel,ohne eine übermäßige salzkonzentration zu haben was bei mehr ebenso abschreckend wirkt wie zuviel buttersäure....bei der emulsion wird sichs zwar nach ner gewissen Zeit auch mal öl von Wasser trennen....einfach in der Flasche kräftig schütteln....der emulgator lecitin bewirkt zudem eine gleichmäßige Verteilung in der wassersäule vom öl....heisst es schwimmt nicht einfach zu Oberfläche....dass wäre für mich eine fängige injektion im Gegensatz zu buttersäure pur....funktioniert natürlich auch ohne buttersäure im köderfisch besser als öl pur


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Klugscheissermodus off,sorry


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Einen spartipp habe ich für karpfenfreunde noch ( für die,die es noch nicht wissen).....der beliebte dip goo von korda z.b.....gooo...glukose mit Wasser farbe und attraktoren ,fertig-kam mir als koch als ich eis gemacht habe und den eimer in der hand.der 20 kg eimer für 20 Euro....powders, einfach guarkernmehl mit fischprotein etc und fertig für einen Bruchteil des Preises....hatte auch mal viel schotter verbrannt für achso tolle Innovationen...hat sich aber schnell herausgestellt dass die sich an der Branche orientieren die mein Beruf ist,lebensmitteltechnik....die gesättigte Lösung,die Wasser pva neutral macht liegt bei 360 gramm.
Das ist natürlich zuviel,auch wenn es sich im Wasser automatisch verdünnt....daher arbeiten baitfirmen vermutlich,auch der Konsistenz wegen mit Stoffen wie glukose,glyzerin in lebensmittelqualität ,erythrit bei sweetnern ,sojalecithin etc..... alles pva neutral und man kann,wenn man sich damit auseinander setzt, süss und deftig ,eigentlich jedes Produkt reproduzieren.....eventuell sogar besser,weil auf seine Bedürfnisse.billiger auf jeden Fall. Gooo habe ich für x Leben:d

Grüße aus dem Süden, euer james


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich finds aber rein aus beruflicher sicht verdammt interessant wie die Industrie es schafft dem Laien glaubend zu machen er braucht,...fruchtige,fischige ,milchige boilies etc.....fischig ist noch am dichtesten an der Wahrheit..... Aber nach unserem duft geht glaube ich kein fisch..... nur nach botenstoffen und egal welcher boilie.... die unterscheiden sich oft nur geringfügig ausser von farbe farbe,löslichkeit,darauf kommt es an ...ob ich jetzt buttersäure nehme oder veresterte die nach ananas riecht...hmmm... fängt nur Käufer die meinen einen fruchtigen zu brauchen...brauchen sie nicht,das natürliche ,die buttersäure wird dem für uns nasenfreundlichem immer überlegen bleiben...den Rest bestimmt die löslichkeit und der richtige Platz mehr als alles andere.... am richtigen Platz fängt auch ein Stückchen kalte polenta.....sowas wie buttersäure etc überredet vielleicht einen karpfen zusätzlich der eigentlich nicht fressen möchte..Aber platzwahl ist dem besten boilie überlegen.....lieber mit dosenmais am richtigen Platz als mit Premiumbolie am falschen..... ich liebe dosenmais wenn es geht wegen weissfisch


----------



## Minimax (4. Mai 2019)

Petri schrieb:


> Moin
> @Minimax ne menge gute argumente hast natürlich recht, ne menge was man so ist wirkt nicht unbedingt appetitlich und schmeckt trotzdem.



Oh danke, aber ich wollte eigentlich garnicht in die Diskussion eingreifen, es war nur ein offtopic-Gedankenspiel durch ein Vorpost ausgelöst.
In der Sache an sich habe keine besondere Meinung- mein Angelkumpel beispielsweise verwendet auch nur Futter dessen Geruch er als angenehm empfindet, er fängt nicht besser oder schlechter als ich. Das bezeiht sich aber auf die Silberfischangelei und nicht auf Karpfen.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Einen spartipp habe ich für karpfenfreunde noch ( für die,die es noch nicht wissen).....der beliebte dip goo von korda z.b.....gooo...glukose mit Wasser farbe und attraktoren ,fertig-kam mir als koch als ich eis gemacht habe und den eimer in der hand.der 20 kg eimer für 20 Euro....powders, einfach guarkernmehl mit fischprotein etc und fertig für einen Bruchteil des Preises....hatte auch mal viel schotter verbrannt für achso tolle Innovationen...hat sich aber schnell herausgestellt dass die sich an der Branche orientieren die mein Beruf ist,lebensmitteltechnik....die gesättigte Lösung,die Wasser pva neutral macht liegt bei 360 gramm.
> Das ist natürlich zuviel,auch wenn es sich im Wasser automatisch verdünnt....daher arbeiten baitfirmen vermutlich,auch der Konsistenz wegen mit Stoffen wie glukose,glyzerin in lebensmittelqualität ,erythrit bei sweetnern ,sojalecithin etc..... alles pva neutral und man kann,wenn man sich damit auseinander setzt, süss und deftig ,eigentlich jedes Produkt reproduzieren.....eventuell sogar besser,weil auf seine Bedürfnisse.billiger auf jeden Fall. Gooo habe ich für x Leben:d
> 
> Grüße aus dem Süden, euer james


Spannend, würde mich sicher nicht als einziger über eine etwas ausführlichere Anleitung (vo  wegen wovon wieviel etc) freuen


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh danke, aber ich wollte eigentlich garnicht in die Diskussion eingreifen, es war nur ein offtopic-Gedankenspiel durch ein Vorpost ausgelöst.
> In der Sache an sich habe keine besondere Meinung- mein Angelkumpel beispielsweise verwendet auch nur Futter dessen Geruch er als angenehm empfindet, er fängt nicht besser oder schlechter als ich. Das bezeiht sich aber auf die Silberfischangelei und nicht auf Karpfen.


Karpfen sind auch nur dicke weissfische


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Ich glaube da hast du erstmal genug infos bekommen per pn...... das wird funzen...würd mich freuen wenns was gebracht hat und du kurz Rückmeldung gibst


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Pva freundliche liquids....alles was Wasser enthält erst ermitteln und  sättigen, über 30% würde ich nicht gehen....
Als Beispiel eines meiner Rezepte...
Ich möchte 1 kg herstellen in etwa...als koch ist manches für mich natürlich ohne Aufwand verfügbar....das leichtere ist fischig,fleischig würzig...
Im Prinzip kannst du einfach eine rinderleberleber pürieren,die hat in etwa 80% Wasser,bei 100 gramm müsstest du also 80 gramm Wasser sättigen mit Salz. Ausserdem gibts dann Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit ohne konservierer( lässt sich natürlich einfrieren).ich nehme daher leberextrakt,das ist zu 100 Prozent wasserlöslich.ich wollte nur ein. Errechnungsbeispiel geben wenn man wasserhaltiges verwendet.Grundlage ist hierbei wie schon gesagt 360 gramm salz pro Liter Wasser.
Ich nehme schlicht und einfach die wasserfreundliche glukose,die ich in der Arbeit fast jeden Tag brauche.dass ist ein guter trägerstoff auch unter Wasser. Sowie glycerin in lebensmittelqualität.
Zuerst die grundkomponenten auf ein liter ,die variabel sind ,wenn man sich damit auseinander setzt...
-Glukose 250 gramm
-Glycerin 100 gramm
-Sojalecithin(dm markt als granulat am günstigsten) 10 gramm

Jetzt das wichtigste, um komplizierte Berechnungen zu vermeiden auf extrakte und wasserlösliche proteine zurück greifen, die in 320 gramm gesättiger WasserLösung angerührt werden,sowie ....ich nehme 100 ml lachsöl...jetzt kommt das lecitin zum Einsatz...
Also .....
70 gramm Salz und 250 ml Wasser,das lecitin aufkochen und abkühlen lassen....stimmt es ist keine völlig gesättigte Lösung,aber wir emulgieren auch noch öl dazu,vermutlich kann man auch auf 50 gramm Salz runter gehen,habe ich allerdings nicht probiert weil für mich passt es so.wenn abgekühlt dass öl mit mixer langsam emulgieren....
Dann mit dem oben genannten zusammen mixen....der Rest ist variabel....
Bei mir sind es 50 gramm vitamello
10 gramm betain
100 gramm fischprotein
10 gramm Robin red
20 gramm natriumcassein
20 gramm leberextrakt vom rind
20'gramm belanchan powderw
2 tropfen buttersäure


Funktioniert 100%,ist nicht so flüssig wie verkaufte,aber dass wollte ich für mich auch gar nicht....wer das will kann Wasser hinzufügen und einfach sättigen,oder beim lecithin einfach auf 5 gramm runter gehen und weniger öl....dass dann mit wasserlöslichem ersetzen.....

https://www.carphunter-germany.de/koeder-und-futter/boiliezutaten/

Da gibt's ja genug Seiten, danach einfach mit hier genanntem Auseinandersetzen ,funktioniert über Wikipedia und andere Seiten,da eröffnet sich einem einiges,besonders bei den einfachen zuckeralkoholen.....
Pva freundlichkeit definiert sich nicht über den wassergehalt..... es muss nur gesättigt sein,wie auch immer
Der Rest ist wie beim boilierollen Phantasie....meine halten zum Beispiel beabsichtigt nicht mehr als 4 Stunden,dafür kompensieren sie dass was drei tage boilies nicht können und Partikel beim kurzansitz besser machen

Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen

Grüsse aus dem Süden


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Funktioniert bei mir statt stickmix ( ich habe anfütterverbot) wunderbar...ich nehme statt dessen eine hand maulwurfserde, eine hand flusskies, gebe dazu getrocknete zuckies aus dem zoohandel dazu 5 gramm guarkernmehl alles ins pva vermischt, Rezept wie oben rüber und raus damit.... wenn in spätestens vier Stunden nichts geht zum  nächsten Platz,dann geht vermutlich an der nächsten Kurve mehr...zumindest hier kommt man den karpfen nicht anders auf die schuppen....okay, den ganzen Tag warten bringt vielleicht nen biss....Aber am Fluss sind eh andere Gesetzenot macht erfinderisch und ohne anfüttern....Aber es funzt mittlerweile,man kann sicher noch schrittweise Wasser dazugeben wenns dünner sein soll, 50 ml und nen pva schnipsel reinlegen dann sieht man recht schnell welche Toleranz das pva hat dass man benutzt....ist höher als man denkt....


----------



## Bayer321 (4. Mai 2019)

Wichtig zu wissen ist eigentlich nur zu wissen...dem karpfen ist es schnuppe ob es cremig oder fruchtig riecht...die ganzen cremigen Sachen werden nur eingesetzt in ihrer Eigenschaft als Transportmittel im Wasser für dass was wichtig ist...Aminosäuren und botenstoffe mitzunehmen durch die wassersäule,deswegen werden sie auch in fischigen  boilies benutzt.....dass kann sojalecitin aber auch,und dass viel billiger....zumindest was sahne,milch pulver machen etc....die ganzen casseine und dass ist wirklich interessant, haben neben einem Ersatz für fischiges im aminoprofil natürlich teilweise ihre Berechtigung als härter in weissfischverseuchten Gewässern....war eine schöne winterlektüre die letzten Jahre.....Aber sonst interessiert es den karpfen einen feuchten furz ob fischig, fruchtig oder cremig am haar ist..... und am kurz ansitzt können wenig boilies mit platzwahl und guten partikeln mithalten....ich habe die soluble boilies entdeckt aber 10 piepen für 100 gramm... die spinnen teilweise,platz ist und bleibt doch das wichtigste.ich fands aber sehr interessant sie nachzumachen.... Aber Partikel und pelletts.... sind einfach genauso gut,egal welchen boilie man dran hat....mindestens....Aber deswegen und es stimmt zumindest bei mir....fangen am Fluss bei mir besser als normale


----------



## Bayer321 (5. Mai 2019)

Glycerin taugt auch wenn man es dünner haben möchte das, liquid,bietet aber 100% Sicherheit....mischen könnt ihr nach belieben,von belanchan bis schlag mich tod...teure fischproteine müssen ja nicht sein,gibt ja auch anderes....belanchan ,plus glycerin,plus glukose, plus bisschen betain ,gutes fischöl,lecithin und fertig ist der Liter für 4 Euro


----------



## Bayer321 (5. Mai 2019)

Aber das Thema war stinkendnee muss nicht sein....ich hatte sehr hochwertige boilies von selfmadebaits (sehr zu empfehlen,teurer aber da weiss man was drin ist,als ich noch nicht selbst gerollt habe,nicht so schwammig wie bei anderen)mit buttersäure und richtig gemacht kann man das ohne Probleme in der Wohnung lagern...Aber da ist es auch nur richtig in Spuren drin,alles andere ist - ich hab gehört buttersäure ist geil und haus drauf wie ein liquid ..selber schuld.wirkt dann eher abschreckend,natürlich....Aber wenn frisches fischmehl etc riecht, ist das was man will... und veresterte buttersäure die nach ananas,oder Erdbeeren riecht mag uns besser gefallen,aber fängiger ist immer das natürliche.....trotzdem fängt an manchen Gewässern eben nur erdbeer....warum?....  unter anderem buttersäure,da eben nur verestert,trotzdem würde da vielleicht ein bittersäurestinker der sonst auch gut aufgebaut ist besser fangen als erdbeergries von einem massenhersteller ....da bin ich schon lange weg von.....ich habe heute noch welche von dynamite baits,2 jahre alt und immer noch relativ weich und stinken immer noch wie am ersten Tag....die schimmeln auch nicht,egal was ich versuchen würde....neee danke,konservierer ohne Ende,billigste Zutaten ....also ja, stinker für die einen, für mich eher die fängigere Variante zu ananas und co ,da nicht Menschennasenfreundlich ausgelegt,chemisch verändert sondern zielführend....oder eben einfach Partikel oder Pellets,wobei wenn man nen Eimer mais und tigernüsse ansetzt stinkt das mehr als ein kilo buttersäureköder,wenn man es richtig macht.... nur kochen würde ich das nicht zuhause.... das würde ich eher bestellen...Aber kalt und verarbeitet... kein Problem....im liquid(da geht man spazieren und macht 2 tropfen ins fertige pro Liter,deckel drauf,schütteln,fertig), oder kalt verarbeiteten kugeln .....auch nicht.....geht nur um gärungsstoffe was natürlich stattfindet wenn nahrung ins Wasser fällt,stoffwechselprodukte der natürlichen nahrung,Aminosäuren .....ob jemand das chemisch umgewandelte benutzt damit es für uns besser riecht oder nicht ist jedem selbst überlassen...Aber ich benutzte für mich selbst wenn ich koche auch lieber echte vanille als das aroma,weil ich weiss woraus das teilweise synthetisiert wird...aus scheisse und dass ist kein scherzgegessen wird auch dass
https://mobil.stern.de/genuss/trends/vanille-aroma-wird-aus-kuhdung-gewonnen-6810544.html
Oder wenn man Glück hat aus baumrinde....
Will aber damit nur sagen,stinker oder nicht....du und ich merken es wenn wir ein eis mit echter vanille Essen oder Aroma....gegessen wird beides,aber wenn man die wahl hat....wird beim karpfen nicht anders sein,der ne bessere Wahrnehmung hat für chemische Zusammensetzung....
Stinker....auch der gegärte mais stinkt....simuliert aber Nahrung die schon länger liegt....und danach suchen sie....weils ein natürlicher Prozess ist nach dem sie sichen natürlicher Weise...also stinker ja,aber nicht unnatürlich....alles andere ist bauernfängerei...kein karpfen sucht Erdbeeren oder hofft,freut sich  am starnbergersee wachsen kokusnüsse...wegen dem geruch haben sie sicher nicht den Köder genommen


----------



## Bayer321 (5. Mai 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Oh danke, aber ich wollte eigentlich garnicht in die Diskussion eingreifen, es war nur ein offtopic-Gedankenspiel durch ein Vorpost ausgelöst.
> In der Sache an sich habe keine besondere Meinung- mein Angelkumpel beispielsweise verwendet auch nur Futter dessen Geruch er als angenehm empfindet, er fängt nicht besser oder schlechter als ich. Das bezeiht sich aber auf die Silberfischangelei und nicht auf Karpfen.



Soo ist dass.....und ist beim karpfen genauso....unter Wasser riechst keinen Unterschied zwischen Erdbeer,oder kokusnuss,auch der karpfen nicht....der sucht nur nach botenstoffen...und auch bei deinem Futter werden zerdrückte caster besser funzen als sonst ein künstliches Aroma,okay lebende zuckies vielleicht,ist beim wettangeln beim stippen ja nicht umsonst oft verboten,die kleinen unter die erde die jumbos am haken....funktioniert beim karpfen auch sehr gut....der lässt sich  auch durch getrocknete mit Erde und kies ganz gut locken


----------

